
What a Year of Groceries Looks Like in France (1952,1999,2019) - gregcrv
https://www.parismatch.com/Actu/Economie/Photo-evenement-voici-ce-que-consomme-une-famille-en-un-an
======
hindsightbias
Thats a lot of milk. And wine comsumption appears to have taken quite the hit.

I wonder if Millimials or Z’s will ever pick up wine.

~~~
mytailorisrich
Like in many countries, the French have succumbed to having cereals and milk
for breakfast.

But in my view nothing beats butter tartines or croissants dunked in coffee.

It has also become uncommon to drink wine at every meal, and people also drink
less when they do have wine. It used to be that the consumption was close to
one bottle per day...

But it should also be noted that the amount of alcohol in wine has increased
during the period. It's 12+% now while it was about 10% in 1950 (not sure how
much difference that makes, but still).

~~~
hindsightbias
I cant even find coffee in the 2019 pic... I’d almost imagine every French
home had an espresso machine.

